#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Открылся новый Буддийский центр в Санкт-Петербурге

## Shanti

Дост. Чатри, буддийский монах традиции Тхеравада открыл в Санкт-Петербурге новый Буддийский центр. Гостеприимный Дом Будды открыт для представителей ВСЕХ буддийских традиций. Адрес: Санкт-Петербург, пос. Горелово, ул. Дачная 182. (от метро Автово и Пр. Ветеранов 145 автобус до ост. Ул. Дачная). 
Контактный телефон: +7812 4210724

Фотографии можно посмотреть тут

----------


## Константин_К.

Вот еще фотки
http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0610/99e8d26e1e63.jpg
http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0610/de2a31e3b6bc.jpg
http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0610/fd289c02bd99.jpg
http://f.foto.radikal.ru/0610/e1d74ba94b42.jpg
http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0610/005eb743106f.jpg
http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0610/d486c6cbeeec.jpg
http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0610/fddd4273d851.jpg
http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0610/22d350eb15fa.jpg
http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0610/f89bb3be7409.jpg
http://c.foto.radikal.ru/0610/34d8b6a667a1.jpg
http://b.foto.radikal.ru/0610/cf8a416a7d6d.jpg

----------


## Shanti

Был там в это воскресенье, пообщался с дост. Чатри, остались самые благостные впечатления. Чувствовалось, что он искренне рад вновь прибывшим.
Он сам готовил  еду и сам угощал, очень приятно  :Smilie: 
Там есть просторный зал для медитаций, которые предположительно будут проводиться начиная с 12:00 по субботам и воскресеньям.  Но можно прийти и самому помедитировать в другое время  :Smilie: 
Так же там большая территория и много хозяйственных работ, кто захочет заняться благим делом и помочь, звоните и приходите!

----------


## Shanti

Ссылки на аудио-mp3 лекции Чатри 

http://files.ariom.ru/438841
http://files.ariom.ru/444643
http://files.ariom.ru/444644
http://files.ariom.ru/444645
http://files.ariom.ru/448643
http://files.ariom.ru/448953
http://files.ariom.ru/449038
http://files.ariom.ru/449662

http://files.ariom.ru/480917
http://files.ariom.ru/480908
http://files.ariom.ru/480909
http://files.ariom.ru/480910
http://files.ariom.ru/480911
http://files.ariom.ru/480912
http://files.ariom.ru/480913
http://files.ariom.ru/480914
http://files.ariom.ru/480915
http://files.ariom.ru/480916
http://files.ariom.ru/481772
http://files.ariom.ru/481773
http://files.ariom.ru/481774
http://files.ariom.ru/481775
http://files.ariom.ru/481776
http://files.ariom.ru/481777
http://files.ariom.ru/481778

----------


## Банзай

Коли жив я только буду, чудный остров навещу, у Гвидона погощу. (с)

Поздравляю, дорогие!
Одним огнем больше!

----------


## Shanti

Новые лекции Чатри в центре от 25 ноября и 2 декабря сего года.

http://files.ariom.ru/549310
http://files.ariom.ru/549444

----------


## Топпер

Дост. Буддхамкаро бхиккху приезжает в Санкт-Петербург 23 декабря.
24 декабря, в воскресенье, в 14-00 продолжит читать лекции.

----------


## Jampa

Приглашаются добровольцы для проведения ремонтных работ и приведения в приличный вид прилежащей земли. О центре и координатах можете узнать на сайте   http://www.buddhadhamma.ru/   Так же можно звонить на мобильный телефон +7 951 650-22-63 спросить Чатри. Сейчас требуются пять человек для постоянного нахождения на терриории. Предоставляется жилье и питание. Это прекрасная возможность провести время на свежем воздухе и помочь в строительстве духовного центра.

----------


## PampKin Head

Были в прошлую субботу в центре. Полный восторг и восхищение. После двух с лишним часов практики оказалось, что мы попали на тайский НГ. Достопочтенный Чатри приготовил собственноручно (правда не без помощи наших валькирий) ужин из двух блюд и ответил на все каверзные вопросы (включая про учебу в университете; мясоедение; тайский бокс и "как его сюда занесло").

Будет возможность - поедем еще!

----------


## Аньезка

> Были в прошлую субботу в центре. Полный восторг и восхищение. После двух с лишним часов практики оказалось, что мы попали на тайский НГ. Достопочтенный Чатри приготовил собственноручно (правда не без помощи наших валькирий) ужин из двух блюд и ответил на все каверзные вопросы (включая про учебу в университете; мясоедение; тайский бокс и "как его сюда занесло").
> 
> Будет возможность - поедем еще!


Спасибо достопочтенному большое за кулончик с Буддой!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Достопочтенный рассказал, что есть планы построить самый взаправдашный тайский монастырь на выезде из Питера (в Лисьем Носу). Вот второй столице то блага привалит немерянно!

----------


## Ho Shim

Все там были, значит  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Были в прошлую субботу в центре. Полный восторг и восхищение. После двух с лишним часов практики оказалось, что мы попали на тайский НГ. Достопочтенный Чатри приготовил собственноручно (правда не без помощи наших валькирий) ужин из двух блюд и ответил на все каверзные вопросы (включая про учебу в университете; мясоедение; тайский бокс и "как его сюда занесло").


О, это были Вы.
Очень любопытно =)

Чатри сказал что ему понравились люди, которые пришли в субботу.
Сказал "конкретные" люди =)))




> Достопочтенный рассказал, что есть планы построить самый взаправдашный тайский монастырь на выезде из Питера


Угу, и похоже немаленький. 5 Га, это в 10 раз больше чем сейчас территория в Горелово.
Хотя сейчас нужно ему помочь с тем, что уже есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хотя сейчас нужно ему помочь с тем, что уже есть.


 :Frown:  

К сожалению, в Питере бываю нечасто...

----------


## Zom

Ну ничего - есть еще люди =)
А Вы приежжайте ещё! Может к этому времени
удастся обустроить сад =)

----------


## Топпер

Давайте пока про Лисий Нос не будем.
Незачем зря народ (небуддийский) возбуждать.

----------


## Framin

Блин, ну всё.
При малейшей возможности рвану в Питер!
Столько всего вкусного  :Smilie:

----------

